# Cling Ons, Butt Baths



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I need help in deciding what to do. Recently Smarty has had more and more Cling Ons. I keep her hair brushed and tangle free. It is almost every day now. Her stools are firm not loose at all. I am contemplating some form of a butt cut but do not want the sanity cut, shorter hair might help but if there is another solution I would love to know it. Any pictures or suggestions please.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Somewhere I read someone recommended spraying Teflon on their backside... I've considered it! ound: 

Other than that, sorry, no ideas, but I'll be reading because we've got the same problem here.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No Teflon but I did use Show Sheen once, it makes my floors very slick where ever she sits. I feel so sorry for her, she sits and waits for me to come get her, get rid of the thing then into the sinks she goes.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I got the sanitary cut on Santos. With all that black hair, you couldn't really tell his butt hair was shorter.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> No Teflon but I did use Show Sheen once, it makes my floors very slick where ever she sits. I feel so sorry for her, she sits and waits for me to come get her, get rid of the thing then into the sinks she goes.


I know; Tucker sits with his head down and looks at me from out the side his eyes, looking like he thinks he done something wrong. It makes me feel bad, too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When Kodi comes in from the yard, if his tail is down, it usually means clingons. :biggrin1: Shelby is a little easier to see. She has a tightly curled tail, so her butt is never hidden by tail hair.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I went sanitary for Lola. Nary a dingleberry in 2 years.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Redorr said:


> I went sanitary for Lola. Nary a dingleberry in 2 years.


But, Lola still has a pretty short puppy cut, right?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I need help in deciding what to do. Recently Smarty has had more and more Cling Ons. I keep her hair brushed and tangle free. It is almost every day now. Her stools are firm not loose at all. I am contemplating some form of a butt cut but do not want the sanity cut, shorter hair might help but if there is another solution I would love to know it. Any pictures or suggestions please.


I don't have pictures, but when Rufus first had his AG issue and the vet did some trimming in that area since he was in full coat I was surprised you really couldn't tell--the next time they shaved more than a little bit so OF COURSE you could tell. Is Smarty in a pretty long coat?

I love that you wrote "sanity cut"! Was that a Freudian slip? ound:


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

I will be reading the responses with interest.  Holly has started with the little cling-ons and right now, it's no big deal and easy to fix but as she gets older and longer hair, I'm sure I'll be looking for a better method!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Is Smarty in a pretty long coat?
> 
> I love that you wrote "sanity cut"! Was that a Freudian slip? ound:


Coat is getting longer long at least 3-4 inches.

"...... Freudian slip?" I would like to thinks so :crazy::crazy:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy and Beau seem to have more problems with the winter weather... The wind seems to help attach the dingle-berries.....or they insist in stepping into the deeper snow where there's no room for it to "drop". Yuck. Mine end up in the sink too.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Someone post a picture of the sanitary butt cut. I am into scissoring Rosie's hair and didn't touch the butt area much but am game if I can see a picture of how it looks.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I had to get a chuckle out of "sanity" cut as well. That's a great name for it! 

I have never done more than a small trim to Jackson's backside as well because I hate seeing skinned dogs back there. It looks so exposed for some reason. And I have been lucky with Jackson until last week. He has never had many problems there other than an occasional bout with a loose one, but for some reason last week, he came in with it all intermingled with his hair. It was awful!! It was as if he had gone and then sat in it, but I think it was because he didn't go much the day before and then had a very sticky one. And he didn't want to come in (they know!), so when I saw him scooting his butt on the ground, I just went back inside and got the bath ready! I'm sure the scooting made it ten times worse. Sorry for the graphic description, but I know we have all been there!

I would appreciated a photo as well . . . Jackson is in big need of a trim!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

We don't have cling-ons or poopy butts IF we stick with their Solid Gold food & treats only...no human food. However, I, too, had to laugh at the "sanitary" cut expression. 
Last time Miley had a trim, I requested the groomer keep her hair longer. So she did the sanitary cut, and my husband and I laughed how it looked more like a "Brazilian" cut!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Coat is getting longer long at least 3-4 inches.
> 
> "...... Freudian slip?" I would like to thinks so :crazy::crazy:


I just trimmed the boys yesterday to that length.  We haven't had cling-ons since switching to Wellness Core. (ooh I hope I didn't just hex myself!)



kelrobin said:


> ....so when I saw him scooting his butt on the ground, I just went back inside and got the bath ready! I'm sure the scooting made it ten times worse. Sorry for the graphic description, but I know we have all been there!


Nope! Haven't been there! My guys don't scoot, they dance around in circles and wait for mommy to fix it!

ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I, too, think "Sanity Cut" is appropriate! Although I have not quite resorted to trying it, I'm open to the idea and keeping my ears open for how to make it work while still retaining their look. (So far I can't think that is possible...) 

Maybe he can look nice from the side, and I'll just close my eyes when I see him from behind...? :suspicious:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Our problem has noting to do with food. Smarty is on mostly raw, the stools are pretty dry and solid. The hair just gets in the way of the poop, some way.

Please post pictures of butt cuts.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm afraid I don't have any pictures, as both mine are pretty short right now (Bandit will stay short - Tango was trimmed down last summer and is only back to about 2.5 inches).

However, I do a sanitary trim and you can't tell AT ALL.

I just trim the hair right around her anus, the entire trim is about the size of a dime....maybe a tiny bit more, but not much. It's not a lot of hair to remove, but man does it make a difference!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sandy, what happens with Tucker is that the stool seems to drop onto his long hair that is laying on the ground behind him, then sticks when it hits there. Is that what happens for you, too? I really can't think of an option other than a puppy cut, but can't bear to do it. Maybe someday. Now, I just keep washing.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Sandy, what happens with Tucker is that the stool seems to drop onto his long hair that is laying on the ground behind him, then sticks when it hits there. Is that what happens for you, too? I really can't think of an option other than a puppy cut, but can't bear to do it. Maybe someday. Now, I just keep washing.


That maybe what happens I just do not know, I had to look for her this evening, and there she sat with a big poop in her hair. This is just sad for her.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I keep a comb just for this problem. It is much easier to comb out the 'cling on' as there is no smearing. I then spray with a dog shampoo if necessary. I use Bio-Groom waterless bath that removes stains with no rinsing. This seems to work most of the time.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lilysplash I said:


> I keep a comb just for this problem. It is much easier to comb out the 'cling on' as there is no smearing. I then spray with a dog shampoo if necessary. I use Bio-Groom waterless bath that removes stains with no rinsing. This seems to work most of the time.


Ditto!!!

Amanda taught me this "trick" when Tori was tiny. I have 2 "poop combs" one stays w/all her grooming stuff in the house and one stays in her travel bag cause you never know when you'll need one :biggrin1:


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Lilysplash I said:


> I keep a comb just for this problem. It is much easier to comb out the 'cling on' as there is no smearing. I then spray with a dog shampoo if necessary. I use Bio-Groom waterless bath that removes stains with no rinsing. This seems to work most of the time.


That's a great idea! I'm going to do that and have a perfect comb to use.  Thank you!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a flea comb that stays in Garage that I use to get out the offenders. 

What do the people with the show dogs do to prevent these? Or do you just continue to remove them?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Ditto!!!
> 
> Amanda taught me this "trick" when Tori was tiny. I have 2 "poop combs" one stays w/all her grooming stuff in the house and one stays in her travel bag cause you never know when you'll need one :biggrin1:


 same here and a small pack of "baby wipes" as well


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I have a flea comb that stays in Garage that I use to get out the offenders.
> 
> What do the people with the show dogs do to prevent these? Or do you just continue to remove them?


I've been ringside watching "removals" more than once. What I've seen is what's been described w/the comb and wipes, or a paper towel and bottled water.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I've been ringside watching "removals" more than once. What I've seen is what's been described w/the comb and wipes, or a paper towel and bottled water.


I heard corn starch also works well :ear:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I heard corn starch also works well :ear:


Seems like it would work. But, I'm not sure I'd like the look of the "after effects" of it on Tori's dark coat :suspicious:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Seems like it would work. But, I'm not sure I'd like the look of the "after effects" of it on Tori's dark coat :suspicious:


Corn starch works great! I sprinkle it on with a shaker before using the removal comb. Now problems with using it on a black dog Leslie. It's such a fine dusting that once you comb it out and fluff the coat it's completely gone. If you've ever tried to comb out a dingleberry that is slightly moist uke: it leaves streaks. uke: The corn starch keeps that from happening.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm, okay, corn starch and a comb. I'll head to the store in a bit. What type of comb works best? Wide teeth or fine? What kind of shaker would work with corn starch?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri, I use a flea comb.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

What I consider a flea comb would not work as the teeth are too close together. What I call my 'flea comb' is only good for combing out eye goop for this reason.

I use a medium/fine greyhound comb for the 'comb outs' :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Hmmm, okay, corn starch and a comb. I'll head to the store in a bit. What type of comb works best? Wide teeth or fine? What kind of shaker would work with corn starch?


I use the cheapo Petsmart/Petco kind. One has a handle and the other one is a greyhound style like Lilysplash uses.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lilysplash I said:


> What I consider a flea comb would not work as the teeth are too close together. What I call my 'flea comb' is only good for combing out eye goop for this reason.
> 
> I use a medium/fine greyhound comb for the 'comb outs' :biggrin1:


Yeah, my flea comb wouldn't work either. I think it would pull out butt hair... I know you can't get it near whiskers or it pulls those out!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I use the flea comb because it is small and I can work the hair out. Never thought to use a larger comb.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Ditto!!!
> 
> Amanda taught me this "trick" when Tori was tiny. I have 2 "poop combs" one stays w/all her grooming stuff in the house and one stays in her travel bag cause you never know when you'll need one :biggrin1:


Note to self: don't borrow a comb from Leslie.......my luck, I'd pick up the poop comb and use it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

tabby2 said:


> Note to self: don't borrow a comb from Leslie.......my luck, I'd pick up the poop comb and use it!


ound: Just remember this: Neither one looks like the CC Buttercomb. If I'm at your house, don't use the one w/the handle (this is the one in her travel bag). If you're at my house, don't use the black one (this is the one w/the home grooming supplies) I had to be sure to make the difference pretty obvious or I'd be using the wrong one, too!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Every watched the handlers at a show put the comb in their hair after combing the dog in the ring. Never bother me until this thread, now wondering where that comb has been.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't finished reading all the threads yet, but I finally DID give Guch the sanitary cut this last summer and I actually just trimmed her up today after a cling on. I'm happier, she's happier...it grows back


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I haven't finished reading all the threads yet, but I finally DID give Guch the sanitary cut this last summer and I actually just trimmed her up today after a cling on. I'm happier, she's happier...it grows back


Kara can you give us a picture of the beautiful Gucci's butt, sorry Sanitary cut.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

This thread has made a funny turn! I like it:biggrin1:


----------

